# Inter - Atalanta. 25 settembre ore 18.00. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2021)

Big match della sesta giornata di Serie A
L'Inter non ha ancora perso ha vinto 4 partite e pareggiata 1. Domani banco di prova importante per i neroazzurri. L'Atalanta dopo un inizio di campionato deludente si sta riprendendo.

La partita in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match della sesta giornata di Serie A
> L'Inter non ha ancora perso ha vinto 4 partite e pareggiata 1. Domani banco di prova importante per i neroazzurri. L'Atalanta dopo un inizio di campionato deludente si sta riprendendo.
> 
> La partita in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18



Anche stavolta, firmamento purtroppo sgombro da possibili meteoriti o satelliti cinesi mezzi spaccati in rotta di collisione su San Siro.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2021)

Ho letto di Billy Ballo al posto di Leao. Vediamo di non fare pirlate domani.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match della sesta giornata di Serie A
> L'Inter non ha ancora perso ha vinto 4 partite e pareggiata 1. Domani banco di prova importante per i neroazzurri. L'Atalanta dopo un inizio di campionato deludente si sta riprendendo.
> 
> La partita in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


Spero in una X. L'ideale sarebbe guadagnare due punti su entrambe e giocare contro l'Atalanta con un margine di sicurezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Spero in una X. L'ideale sarebbe guadagnare due punti su entrambe e giocare contro l'Atalanta con un margine di sicurezza.


L'ideale senza se e senza ma sarebbe la sconfitta dell'Inter. Non hanno ancora punti mostrato punti deboli, rimontano sempre quando vanno sotto. Servirebbe un risultato che li resetta un attimo, con il pareggio ne uscirebbero comunque soddisfatti e costringerebbero l'Atalanta a cercare a maggior ragione i 3 punti contro di noi. 
Comunque non credo succederà, l'Atalanta è in crisi di gioco più che di risultati e contro di loro spesso si inceppa, secondo me sarà una passeggiata di salute per Limone Inzaghi.


----------



## Paolino (24 Settembre 2021)

Vedo una passeggiata lungomare interista


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match della sesta giornata di Serie A
> L'Inter non ha ancora perso ha vinto 4 partite e pareggiata 1. Domani banco di prova importante per i neroazzurri. L'Atalanta dopo un inizio di campionato deludente si sta riprendendo.
> 
> La partita in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


Quest'anno l'atalanta non l'ho ancora vista...
Domani vorrei vederla.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Settembre 2021)

non contateci. La vincono facile


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2021)

Per me faticheranno, l'Atalanta ha bisogno di fare punti. Forza Gasp!


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non contateci. La vincono facile


Su una delle due si allunga.. se facciamo il nostro.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big match della sesta giornata di Serie A
> L'Inter non ha ancora perso ha vinto 4 partite e pareggiata 1. Domani banco di prova importante per i neroazzurri. L'Atalanta dopo un inizio di campionato deludente si sta riprendendo.
> 
> La partita in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


Occhio perchè poi sti maledetti giocano contro di noi


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Il pareggio andrebbe benissimo, altrimenti vittoria Atalanta per far abbassare la cresta all'Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2021)

L'Atalanta è poca roba, ha 10 punti e ne avrebbe meritati la metà.
Spero solo di umiliarli la prossima settimana in casa loro, tanto oggi sarà una partita a senso unico.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2021)

X entrambe lasciano due punti e siamo tutti contenti


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Vediamoci sta bella sfida tra cani, va


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè, buonanotte


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Pazzesco

Già finita

Laureato


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Già finita. Incredibile con che facilità


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2021)

Già finita


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente settimana prossima sarà l'Atalanta a segnare a noi dopo 4 minuti.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2021)

Finita, il solito Laureato.


Ovviamente, dopo questa sconfitta dei dopati sarà impossibile vincere domenica prossima.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2021)

Non è finita, tranquilli  .


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2021)

Penso sia l'ultimo anno di Gasperson 
Squadra senza più anima


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Finita la favola Atalanta.

Ovviamente il canto del cigno sarà la prossima partita. Maledetti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2021)

Io se l'Atalanta torna nella mediocrità in cui è sempre stata sono contentissimo. In questi anni si sono esaltati troppo sti dopato. L'Inter è una società che nonostante tutto tornerà sempre a giocarsela, loro devono sparire dalla faccia della terra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Finita la favola Atalanta.
> 
> Ovviamente il canto del cigno sarà la prossima partita. Maledetti.


iniziano sempre male i campionati. Non mi meraviglierei se facessero il solito girone di ritorno da punteggio pieno perchè la squadra ce l'hanno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2021)

Che palle non riusciamo a scrollarceli dalle palle sti maledetti.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> iniziano sempre male i campionati. Non mi meraviglierei se facessero il solito girone di ritorno da punteggio pieno perchè la squadra ce l'hanno


La storia, dall'ottobre 2018, ti darebbe senz'altro ragione, tuttavia quest'anno sembrano meno determinati e incisivi. Può darsi che si riprendano, ma vedo segnali di cedimento, che prima o poi dovevano arrivare. 

Vediamo, con questi mai dire mai, magari la prossima gara sarà quella che li fa svoltare.


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2021)

ho trovato abbastanza anacronistiche le dichiarazioni di ieri dell'allenatore della dea....in cui si scrollava di dosso alcune pressioni e le metteva su napoli,inter e milan.....
non vorrei avesse svuotato la squadra. A me non pare la solita atalanta....


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Finita la favola Atalanta.
> 
> Ovviamente il canto del cigno sarà la prossima partita. Maledetti.



Annunciatissima, sarebbe finita quando sarebbe finita la magia di Ilicic e Gomez.

Non diventeranno cessi all' improvviso, ma la discesa è cominciata.

Possono comunque arrivare quarti quest anno, ma non sarà facile


----------



## R41D3N (25 Settembre 2021)

Sull'azione del gol dzeko vince 3/4 rimpalli con un chiulo pazzesco, poi vabe' lautano fa un gol incredibile


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2021)

Nell'azione del gol i giocatori dell'Atalanta camminavano. Bravi comunque quelli dell'Inter


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Annunciatissima, sarebbe finita quando sarebbe finita la magia di Ilicic e Gomez.
> 
> Non diventeranno cessi all' improvviso, ma la discesa è cominciata.
> 
> Possono comunque arrivare quarti quest anno, ma non sarà facile


 
Vedo anche Gasp molto nervoso e quasi distante. 

Se proprio devono perdere spero che perdano malissimo e che magari negli spogliatoi qualcuno si azzuffi con Gasp rompendo definitivamente il giocattolo. Mi andrebbe comunque bene!


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2021)

Eh se questi continuano a sbloccarla così facilmente con sti gol da playstation è dura.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè adesso pure il maiale che ammonisce tutti


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahaha grande Calha


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ste barriere che sembrano sempre più impalcature dei cantieri a me non piacciono comunque.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vedo anche Gasp molto nervoso e quasi distante.
> 
> Se proprio devono perdere spero che perdano malissimo e che magari negli spogliatoi qualcuno si azzuffi con Gasp rompendo definitivamente il giocattolo. Mi andrebbe comunque bene!



Ma si é come dici.

Gasperini Gasperini, per carità bravo, ma poi nelle annate d' oro dell' Atalanta se guardavi bene il CALCIO, e non le chiacchiere, in ogni partita c' erano Gomez e Ilicic che facevano un assist o un gol impossibile, a partita, a testa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè che l'Atalanta quest'anno sembra faccia fatica ma l'Inter segna con una facilità estrema, il nostro esatto contrario


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si é come dici.
> 
> Gasperini Gasperini, per carità bravo, ma poi nelle annate d' oro dell' Atalanta se guardavi bene il CALCIO, e non le chiacchiere, in ogni partita c' erano Gomez e Ilicic che facevano un assist o un gol impossibile, a partita, a testa.


L’anno scorso (miglior annata) non gli ha quasi mai avuti, bisogna darli atto di lavorare molto bene. 
Avete ragione, i segnali ci sono e sono più preoccupanti degli scorsi anni, però da qui a farli passare per morti c’è ne passa, ricordiamoci della rumba ad inizio stagione scorsa contro il Napoli, e sembravano finiti. Vediamo, recuperare sempre è dura, soprattutto Inzaghi è uno che se a volte lo porta a spasso il Gasp.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso (miglior annata) non gli ha quasi mai avuti, bisogna darli atto di lavorare molto bene.
> Avete ragione, i segnali ci sono e sono più preoccupanti degli scorsi anni, però da qui a farli passare per morti c’è ne passa, ricordiamoci della rumba ad inizio stagione scorsa contro il Napoli, e sembravano finiti. Vediamo, recuperare sempre è dura, soprattutto Inzaghi è uno che se a volte lo porta a spasso il Gasp.


L' anno scorso a me l' Atalanta non ha affatto impressionato.
Gli anni prima erano a tratti ingiocabili.

Sono entrati in CL grazie ai suicidi di Napoli e Juve


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Bello! 

1-1!


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Grandissimo gol di malinovsky


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Daje! Gran gol


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2021)

Pareggio meritatissimo. È dominio Atalanta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

Gran gol!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2021)

Malinovsky


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

Ecco cosa significa tirare bene da fuori.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Settembre 2021)

un pareggio e siamo tutti d'accordo

comunque avremmo bisogno anche noi di qualche tiratore da fuori


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa significa tirare bene da fuori.



Non becchiamo mai la porta


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Bene. 

Ora speriamo che la partita si incattivisca e che inizino a volare rotule, tibie, vertebre e cartellini rossi!


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2021)

per me alla fine porteranno a casa anche questa.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa significa tirare bene da fuori.


Esatto lo stavo scrivendo, noi non abbiamo molti con un bel tiro potente e pesante da fuori. Solo Theo e Ibra su tutti, quando gioca. Calha che tirava spesso è andato


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Goooooooooool


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

2-1 Atalanta!


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Raddoppio Atalanta


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahah godooo


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Avanti così, bisogna fargliene altri due.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahha che goduria


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Che vinca oggi l' Atalanta, largamente, che domenica arriva il Diavolo!


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2021)

Handanovic la partita dell'anno la farà solo contro di noi. Come l'anno scorso. 
Già Szczesny ha fatto il miracolo proprio contro di noi


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Sto Maresca sembra proprio Giggi il bullo


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

Grave errore di Handanovic.
2 gol su 2 tiri da fuori.
Ma come tira bene Malinovski,fantastico.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

Che bel giocatore Malinovsky

Ma speriamo che vada ben avanti in Champions l'Inter mollando campionato in testa anche a Conte


----------



## Prealpi (25 Settembre 2021)

Atalanta molto tonica, meritano il vantaggio, anzi poteva essere anche più ampio


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2021)

che spettacolo entrare e vedere tutti depressi con funerali all atalanta ed in 5 minuti tutti euforici!!
bene bene!!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2021)

Che vi dicevo?


----------



## uolfetto (25 Settembre 2021)

Il pareggio è sempre il miglior risultato per gli scontri diretti degli altri, almeno per il girone di andata e anche oltre fino a quando la classifica non è definita


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che spettacolo entrare e vedere tutti depressi con funerali all atalanta ed in 5 minuti tutti euforici!!
> bene bene!!



Non ho fatto funerali all' Atalanta, i miei commenti condivisibili o meno sono chiarissimi.

Di certo non era un funerale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2021)

L'Inter ribalterà anche questa.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2021)

I discorsi sull'Atalanta in declino li leggo ogni anno, poi si arriva a gennaio, entrano in condizione, e iniziano a vincerle tutte. Sempre così.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> I discorsi sull'Atalanta in declino li leggo ogni anno, poi si arriva a gennaio, entrano in condizione, e iniziano a vincerle tutte. Sempre così.


Hai la classica memoria da tifoso (me compreso eh )

3 e 2 anni fa erano assolutamente devastanti, tanto che iniziò il, il vizio di chiamarli addirittura "dopati"


Oggi non sono affatto cosi devastanti, in italiano si chiama declino.

Declino non vuol dire andare in Serie B, ma parabola discendente.

Venivamo presi in giro pure quando lo dicevamo in alcuni, in tempi non sospetti, della Juve, e guarda come è finita, pensa te.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

Certo che scegliere il più si.patico frà Inzaghi e Gasperini è veramente difficile


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

E' la mia impressione o sono molto "lente" le squadre?
non so ma a me sembra che abbiamo un'intensità più alta rispetto a queste due, forse giocano anche un po' con il freno a mano per via della champions...


----------



## meteoras1982 (25 Settembre 2021)

Quasi 3 a 1 per due volte!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto funerali all' Atalanta, i miei commenti condivisibili o meno sono chiarissimi.
> 
> Di certo non era un funerale.


ma non è un'accusa, è bello per me davvero ed è poi vivere il tifo. poi non so neanche se eri tu o qualcun'altro.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Nooooooo palo


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma che s'è magnato quell'asino di Zapata?


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile palo di Malinovsky. Che giocatore comunque


----------



## meteoras1982 (25 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia che palo!! Atalanta domina a San Siro.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Adesso però devono fare il terzo, altrimenti poi l'Inter li purga.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Grande calhanoglu.... altro partitone... per noi!


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahaha il turco


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2021)

che goduria non avere più a che fare con questo cessone


----------



## Metapiro (25 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Grande calhanoglu.... altro partitone... per noi!


La sua specialità: sprecare i contropiedi


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Fuori il turco, peccato, adesso è 11 contro 11.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

Che partita dominata, giocano bene nulla da dire, o è l’Inter che ha già sculato parecchie volte ed ora non ha di fronte la Fiorentina sprecona che meritava alla grande la vittoria.

Noi dobbiamo ambire "all’esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita" , se la Dea batte l’Inter e noi battiamo loro allora avremmo fatto un gran colpo.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Pareggiano sicuro questi, ora ogni volta che scendono sembrano pericolosi.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Barella adesso incontenibile


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahah


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Settembre 2021)

So che ribalteranno pure questa, smetto di guardarla per salvare il mio fegato.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Gasperson ha cambiato tutto l'attacco


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

Musso bravissimo fra i pali ma molto molto carente nelle uscite.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2021)

Io più vedo giocare l'Inter e più penso che non vinceranno lo scudetto quest'anno. Non dico che giocano da schifo eh, ma non mi convincono. Hanno lasciato campo all'Atalanta, troppo, solo ora si stanno svegliando. Come ho sempre detto, le squadre di Simone Inzaghi fanno tanti gol, ma ne subiscono altrettanti.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Settembre 2021)

Mi aspetto il gol del pareggio da un momento all'altro


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2021)

La ribalta lo spaccaporte turco con un missile dalla panchina. Evacuate le tribune, o si rischia una carneficina.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io più vedo giocare l'Inter e più penso che non vinceranno lo scudetto quest'anno. Non dico che giocano da schifo eh, ma non mi convincono. Hanno lasciato campo all'Atalanta, troppo, solo ora si stanno svegliando. Come ho sempre detto, le squadre di Simone Inzaghi fanno tanti gol, ma ne subiscono altrettanti.


L'anno scorso forse giocavano anche peggio. Ma vi ricordate come vinsero con Napoli ed Atalanta tanto per citarne due? Con mezzo tiro in due partite in cui vennero presi a pallonate.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Dai che si è rotto Palomino.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Occhio, Atalanta che ora sembra non averne più...


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dai che si è rotto Palomino.


Probabile problema muscolare, forse si è strappato/stirato.
speriamo uno in meno per la prossima contro di noi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso forse giocavano anche peggio. Ma vi ricordate come vinsero con Napoli ed Atalanta tanto per citarne due? Con mezzo tiro in due partite in cui vennero presi a pallonate.


L'anno scorso erano più pragmatici. Quest'anno si preoccupano più di fare occasioni e bel giuoco. Anche nel 3-0 che ci rifilarono all'ultimo derby, fecero il secondo e terzo gol ai primi tiri dopo che stavano soffrendo.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ed ecco il pareggio pd

Niente, l'Atalanta ha completamente finito la benzina


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Eccallà


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Ecco che hanno preso la rete. Maledetti si salvano sempre questi. Ora la vincono pure.
Dzeko poi non ne parliamo, non si rompe mai.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Settembre 2021)

Hanno un culo indescrivibile


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ed ecco il pareggio pd
> 
> Niente, l'Atalanta ha completamente finito la benzina


Vuoi vedere che settimana prossima, dopo la partita di Champions, contro di noi giocano fino alla morte?


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che settimana prossima, dopo la partita di Champions, contro di noi giocano fino alla morte?


Non so, onestamente era già da un po' che non ne avevano più...


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2021)

sto tifando per un pari.
ma queste partite le portano a casa.....anche perchè l'atalanta a me non sembra la solita atalanta....


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2021)

per me un pareggio è ancora meglio per noi, sinceramente penso che il campionato non lo possiamo vincere, soprattutto per la questione infortuni che non ci permettono mai di avere la rosa a disposizione al completo. Bisogna anche quest'anno arrivare in Champions


----------



## chicagousait (25 Settembre 2021)

Ed ecco il pareggio. Dai che ora arriva il gol vittoria interista


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma sto Di Marco è Maradona?


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Madonna Handanovic ahahaha


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente Inter rinata appena è uscito il turco.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2021)

Dzeko intanto ha già fatto 5 gol. Più della somma dei gol dei nostri attaccanti.
L'Inter attacca bene.

La vince l'Inter adesso


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

Questi prendono Dumfries che nessuno sapeva della sua esistenza e ovviamente subito buon giocatore mica un Ballo Tourè qualsiasi


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Madonna Handanovic ahahaha


Il battezzatore, ha esorcizzato la palla in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## Kayl (25 Settembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Dumfries che nessuno sapeva della sua esistenza e ovviamente subito buon giocatore mica un Ballo Tourè qualsiasi


Si era messo in mostra agli europei mi pare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Dumfries che nessuno sapeva della sua esistenza e ovviamente subito buon giocatore mica un Ballo Tourè qualsiasi


dumfries nessuno sapeva della sua esistenza? titolare dell'olanda, ha fatto pure un buon europeo


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Inter rinata appena è uscito il turco.



Commenti casuali da chissà dove:

"bisogna cambiare Chala"
"togliere calha subito, mettere gagliardini"
"Il turco è imbarazzante"
"Siamo in campo in 9 con Dzeko Chala"
"... al limite calha e' un po' un corpo estraneo a centrocampo ..."
"Cahla è quello del milan, un bidone immondo"


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma sveglia! Atalanta al collasso cacchio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma non erano dopati?


----------



## R41D3N (25 Settembre 2021)

La differenza tra noi e loro è che loro hanno Marotta. Nella situazione economica disastrosa in cui si trovano non ha sbagliato quasi nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Bella partita però!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2021)

al 2-2 ho cambiato canale...


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Demiral sparati


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Eccolo li, ora gli danno il rigore e fine.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Apposto. rigore. Sicuro.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Hanno vinto pure questa...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2021)

Un pareggio sarebbe perfetto però!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2021)

Il pareggio è un ottimo risultato, non capisco perché vi lamentate. Se una squadra facesse solo pareggi dall'inizio alla fine del campionato si farebbero 38 punti. Il pareggio è come una sconfitta per entrambe le squadre


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Assurdo


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

Netto.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Pazzesco


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco


Solo a loro possono succedere ste cose. Incredibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè non ho parole.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Godooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

SIIIIIII SE GOODOOOOOOO


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2021)

Quel maledetto di Demiral


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Che somaro sto Ilicic


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quel maledetto di Demiral


Fortuna che è pure gobbo, maledetto cane.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Appena ho visto Di Marco ero sicurissimo che lo avrebbe sparato alto, tira sempre cannonate quel tizio.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> La differenza tra noi e loro è che loro hanno Marotta. Nella situazione economica disastrosa in cui si trovano non ha sbagliato quasi nulla.



36 mln in 3 anni per Calhanoglu e altri 36, in due anni, per Dzeko non mi sembrano pochi.

Che poi abbiano operato discretamente ci sta. Ma non è che siano stati geniali.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahahahhahahahahahahaha gooolllllllllll


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

incredibileeeeeeee


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahaha


----------



## Baba (25 Settembre 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahahaahah pazzesco


----------



## Hellscream (25 Settembre 2021)

Vai con lo psicodramma lol


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

SIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

gol atalantaaaaaaa


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Ahhahahahahahhaha

Sto malissimo ahahhaha

L'unica volta che Handanovic esce dai pali salva la palla e poi segna l'Atalanta ahahahhaa


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Minkia handanovic l'aveva quasi presa. Meno male che era fortissimo il tiro. 
Che bello, queste partite fanno godere tantissimo.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2021)

Era fuori


----------



## Metapiro (25 Settembre 2021)

Annullato


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2021)

Giggi il bullo annulla


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile gol annullato all'Atalanta. Assurdo.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Nooooooo annullato che culooo


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma il VAR può intervenire su quest'azione? Mi sembra stranissimo.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2021)

ma sto maledetto di Inzaghi non si dispiaze più?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Va benissimo il pareggio
Non si sa mai va


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

Che cross di mer.... maele...


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2021)

finita?


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2021)

No vabbè ora sicuro segna l'Inter


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2021)

Con Maresca succedono sempre casini, scontenta sempre tutti, assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2021)

Ma perché hanno annullato il gol di Piccoli?


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché hanno annullato il gol di Piccoli?


Quando l'ha salvata Handanovic sulla linea di fondo in realtà era fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2021)

Dai ottimo pareggio


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2021)

Finita. Va bene così dai, prendiamo due punti su tutte e due, però ad un certo punto ci speravo sulla sconfitta delle melme.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Settembre 2021)

Due punti su entrambe, ottimo


----------



## York (25 Settembre 2021)

Preferivo la vittoria dell’Atalanta ma alla fine guadagniamo 4 punti anziché 3.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2021)

Bene per noi


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Settembre 2021)

Risultato giusto, ed era anche giusto annullare entrambi i gol.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dumfries nessuno sapeva della sua esistenza? titolare dell'olanda, ha fatto pure un buon europeo


Intendo fino quest estate. Bisogna dare atto all inter di aver pescato bene dopo hakimi, non come noi che dopo l'europeo manco uno che si è messo in mostra lì abbiamo preso 


Comunque notare come nell Inter segnano gli attaccanti e Dzeko prende sempre i cross mentre noi giroud una ne avrà presa oggi 
Speriamo torni in fretta Ibra


----------



## Baba (25 Settembre 2021)

Bene così


----------



## Giofa (25 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Risultato giusto, ed era anche giusto annullare entrambi i gol.


Io su quello del l’Atalanta ho dei dubbi, mi sembra sia passato un po’ di tempo, però boh, in fondo chissene


----------



## Giofa (25 Settembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Intendo fino quest estate. Bisogna dare atto all inter di aver pescato bene dopo hakimi, non come noi che dopo l'europeo manco uno che si è messo in mostra lì abbiamo preso
> 
> 
> Comunque notare come nell Inter segnano gli attaccanti e Dzeko prende sempre i cross mentre noi giroud una ne avrà presa oggi
> Speriamo torni in fretta Ibra


Mah a me dumfries oggi non ha convinto, ha lasciato delle voragini dalla sua parte, in fase difensiva mi sembra veramente indietro


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Settembre 2021)

Inter più forte di noi. Oggi ci fosse stata l Atalanta al posto dello spezia ci avrebbero asfaltato


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2021)

Meglio così... Importante allungare.


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Inter più forte di noi. Oggi ci fosse stata l Atalanta al posto dello spezia ci avrebbero asfaltato


Magari nn giocavano Daniel Maldini o Pellegri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2021)

Olandese non si è scoperto solo per europeo

Ha esperienza a non finire... 

Mi sembra che ha pure un record di presenze


----------



## Baba (25 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Inter più forte di noi. Oggi ci fosse stata l Atalanta al posto dello spezia ci avrebbero asfaltato


Quale Inter? Quella che a Genova gli ultimi 10 minuti difendeva il 2-2 e subiva l’assedio della Samp?


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Settembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Magari nn giocavano Daniel Maldini o Pellegri.


Sì ma Daniel e pellegri sono quello che abbiamo. Ibra ormai è andato. Speriamo in giroud


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2021)

L'Inter purtroppo rimane la favorita principale. 
In pratica devi fargli 3 gol per avere speranze di batterli.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Quale Inter? Quella che a Genova gli ultimi 10 minuti difendeva il 2-2 e subiva l’assedio della Samp?


Non ho visto quella partita. Però vincere a Firenze e ribaltare con l Atalanta non è cosa da poco. A me fanno paura. E ho ancora più paura se guardò come abbiamo sofferto oggi con lo spezia


----------



## LukeLike (25 Settembre 2021)

Ottimo risultato. L'unico rammarico è che non sia volata qualche tibia.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Sì ma Daniel e pellegri sono quello che abbiamo. Ibra ormai è andato. Speriamo in giroud


Tutte queste certezze io non le vedo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2021)

Partita veramente bellissima. Emozionante per me che odio tutte e due immagino per i tifosi.
Tra il Gasp e Inzaghi escono sempre partite assurde ma questa è stata uno spettacolo proprio, come non si vedeva da tempo in serie A.
L'ultima mezz'ora poi sono saltati ruoli e schemi, è stato un delirio calcistico.

Alla fine il pareggio a noi sta benissimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2021)

Veder perdere l Inter è sempre una goduria ma Pareggio risultato migliore, si guadagnano 2 punti su entrambe.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Settembre 2021)

Stasera non mi si venga a dire che non è mazzo perché l'Atalanta ha avuto 5/6 occasioni pulite per il 3 a 1 e bastava che ne convertisse una affinché finisse come con noi a gennaio se non peggio. Poi l'Inter ha la forza fisica e mentale di crederci etc etc, ma in queste due ultime partite deve ringraziare la scarsa vena realizzativa delle avversarie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2021)

Comunque da quando è uscito il turco l'Inter ha giocato nettamente meglio.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita veramente bellissima. Emozionante per me che odio tutte e due immagino per i tifosi.
> Tra il Gasp e Inzaghi escono sempre partite assurde ma questa è stata uno spettacolo proprio, come non si vedeva da tempo in serie A.
> L'ultima mezz'ora poi sono saltati ruoli e schemi, è stato un delirio calcistico.
> 
> Alla fine il pareggio a noi sta benissimo.



Roba da calcio inglese, dove è la normalità... li nessuno gioca per il pari, nessuno gioca sull'avversario, li concetti del non giocare uno contro uno dietro come succede invece in Italia non esistono...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Roba da calcio inglese, dove è la normalità... li nessuno gioca per il pari, nessuno gioca sull'avversario, li concetti del non giocare uno contro uno dietro come succede invece in Italia non esistono...


Vero e bisogna dare merito a Gasp e Inzaghi in questo caso. Non sono nuovi a partite simili.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2021)

Buon pari, meglio di una vittoria dell'Atalanta.


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2021)

Bella fregatura volevano darci con Ilicic


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Esatto lo stavo scrivendo, noi non abbiamo molti con un bel tiro potente e pesante da fuori. Solo Theo e Ibra su tutti, quando gioca. Calha che tirava spesso è andato


Che Calha se ne sia andato dobbiamo ringraziare il cielo.  

Comunque l'azione quando si può si deve sempre chiudere con un tiro in porta.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non becchiamo mai la porta


Vero, ma si ci può allenare.

Vedi è fondamentale prendere lo specchio, se segni bene,se non segni può succedere di tutto, ma solo se lo metti nello specchio,e fondamentale.


----------



## danjr (25 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto quella partita. Però vincere a Firenze e ribaltare con l Atalanta non è cosa da poco. A me fanno paura. E ho ancora più paura se guardò come abbiamo sofferto oggi con lo spezia


Cosa avrebbe ribaltato l’Inter?


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Sì ma Daniel e pellegri sono quello che abbiamo. Ibra ormai è andato. Speriamo in giroud


Sono le riserve delle riserve.


----------



## Kayl (25 Settembre 2021)

Calha seppellito di letame dai tifosi, soprattutto dopo che Vecino lo ha surclassato come prestazione, Vecino che non riusciva a rubare il posto a Sensi manco quando stava in infermeria...


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Calha seppellito di letame dai tifosi, soprattutto dopo che Vecino lo ha surclassato come prestazione, Vecino che non riusciva a rubare il posto a Sensi manco quando stava in infermeria...



Gli interisti a giugno ci sfottevano perché invece di disperarci stavamo esultando. Non riuscivano a capire il perché di questa strana soddisfazione. E da microcefali quali sono pensavano che fosse un modo di nascondere un potente rosicamento. Illusi, non immaginavano che noi sapevamo. 

Sapevamo che col turco facevano un cattivo affare. Dopo la smodata esultanza per l’effimera prestazione col Genoa pian piano si stanno accorgendo quanto vale Calha. Leggo sempre più insofferenza, mugugni e “difese” sempre meno convinte. In tutto questo le prestazioni di Diaz rischiano di farli deragliare. 

Tre anni a 6 mln netti annui, 12 lordi, 36 totali. Pazzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque da quando è uscito il turco l'Inter ha giocato nettamente meglio.


mezz'ala fa proprio schifo. è presentabile solo dietro alle punte.


----------



## Kayl (25 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gli interisti a giugno ci sfottevano perché invece di disperarci stavamo esultando. Non riuscivano a capire il perché di questa strana soddisfazione. E da microcefali quali sono pensavano che fosse un modo di nascondere un potente rosicamento. Illusi, non immaginavano che noi sapevamo.
> 
> Sapevamo che col turco facevano un cattivo affare. Dopo la smodata esultanza per l’effimera prestazione col Genoa pian piano si stanno accorgendo quanto vale Calha. Leggo sempre più insofferenza, mugugni e “difese” sempre meno convinte. In tutto questo le prestazioni di Diaz rischiano di farli deragliare.
> 
> Tre anni a 6 mln netti annui, 12 lordi, 36 totali. Pazzi.


Diaz è a un gol in campionato di distanza da quelli fatti da Calhanoglu la scorsa stagione, e ha giocato 5 partite e 10 minuti, ancora due e pure statisticamente è inappellabile l'upgrade da noi fatto.
La loro più grossa delusione però è proprio il fatto che speravano che da loro diventasse continuo e proprio l'esordio li aveva graniticamente convinti di questo fatto, e invece come volevasi dimostrare... Già adesso dicono che alla prossima grande prestazione, che matematicamente farà prima o poi, non si esalteranno più di tanto perché hanno capito che non cambierà mai.
Del resto la continuità mostruosa di Barella e una discontinuità decisamente meno evidente come quella di Brozovic rendono ancora più abissale la differenza con la sua discontinuità, ma la cosa peggiore è la forza mentale al cui confronto quelli sono Gattuso e Ambrosini dei tempi d'oro. E all'inter gli umorali non hanno mai funzionato più di tanto, a meno che non fossero fenomeni, è una squadra che ha bisogno di gente che sputa sangue ogni partita per funzionare in quell'ambiente.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Diaz è a un gol in campionato di distanza da quelli fatti da Calhanoglu la scorsa stagione, e ha giocato 5 partite e 10 minuti, ancora due e pure statisticamente è inappellabile l'upgrade da noi fatto.
> La loro più grossa delusione però è proprio il fatto che speravano che da loro diventasse continuo e proprio l'esordio li aveva graniticamente convinti di questo fatto, e invece come volevasi dimostrare... Già adesso dicono che alla prossima grande prestazione, che matematicamente farà prima o poi, non si esalteranno più di tanto perché hanno capito che non cambierà mai.
> Del resto la continuità mostruosa di Barella e una discontinuità decisamente meno evidente come quella di Brozovic rendono ancora più abissale la differenza con la sua discontinuità, ma la cosa peggiore è la forza mentale al cui confronto quelli sono Gattuso e Ambrosini dei tempi d'oro. E all'inter gli umorali non hanno mai funzionato più di tanto, a meno che non fossero fenomeni, è una squadra che ha bisogno di gente che sputa sangue ogni partita per funzionare in quell'ambiente.


la maggior parte dei nati dopo, di calcio capisce poco. Nessuna sorpresa sul fatto che pensavano di averci rubato un fenomeno, sono così, analfabeti del calcio.


----------



## Saelemaekers (26 Settembre 2021)

Al momento dei cambi effettuati da Gasperini intorno al 60esimo, Ilicic e Piccoli in luogo di Malinovskyi e Zapata, giuro che ho preso il cellulare e sono andato a vedere la quota live del ribaltone Inter, quota che poi non ho giocato.

Con quelle sostituzioni Ha praticamente tolto l'Atalanta dalla partita, da quel momento in poi i bergamaschi a fatica hanno superato la metà campo, Piccoli non reggeva mezzo duello dopo che Zapata aveva portato a spasso De Vrij per un'ora intera; Ilicic non riusciva a farsi trovare e a incidere quanto Malinovskyi. 

Avesse tenuto quei due l'avrebbe portata a casa facilmente, invece a momenti rischiava davvero di perderla.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la maggior parte dei nati dopo, di calcio capisce poco. Nessuna sorpresa sul fatto che pensavano di averci rubato un fenomeno, sono così, analfabeti del calcio.


Penso sia stato uno dei rari casi in cui esultavano i tifosi che hanno perso il giocatore a zero. Già questo avrebbe dovuto insospettire gli interisti.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Al momento dei cambi effettuati da Gasperini intorno al 60esimo, Ilicic e Piccoli in luogo di Malinovskyi e Zapata, giuro che ho preso il cellulare e sono andato a vedere la quota live del ribaltone Inter, quota che poi non ho giocato.
> 
> Con quelle sostituzioni Ha praticamente tolto l'Atalanta dalla partita, da quel momento in poi i bergamaschi a fatica hanno superato la metà campo, Piccoli non reggeva mezzo duello dopo che Zapata aveva portato a spasso De Vrij per un'ora intera; Ilicic non riusciva a farsi trovare e a incidere quanto Malinovskyi.
> 
> Avesse tenuto quei due l'avrebbe portata a casa facilmente, invece a momenti rischiava davvero di perderla.


beh però, ha avuto diverse occasioni l'atalanta per vincere, così come l'inter poi è stata brava a riprendersi. Onestamente è stata una bella partita, come non si vedeva da tanto tempo. Pareggio risultato ottimo per noi, però attenzione alla sfida contro i bergamaschi, stanno salendo di condizione, non sarà facile.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso sia stato uno dei rari casi in cui esultavano i tifosi che hanno perso il giocatore a zero. Già questo avrebbe dovuto insospettire gli interisti.


la loro convinzione si basava sul fatto che Calhanoglu da noi era discontinuo perché giocava con delle pippe mentre da loro che ci sono i "campioni", sarebbe diventato continuo su alti livelli. Nulla di più falso. E' sempre stato così il turco, alterna partite da top a partite da fantasma, soprattutto se viene messo in ruoli non congeniali. La loro fortuna è che non abbiamo potuto prendere 2 giocatori offensivi di livello, altrimenti quest'anno salutavamo tutti per il primo posto.


----------



## Saelemaekers (26 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe ribaltato l’Inter?


Sicuramente Dejan è in onore di Savicevic, e non di quel maiale di stankovic (s minuscola voluta)


----------

